# Overnight at Poole



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody know if you can stop overnight at Poole before travelling with Brittany Ferries.


----------



## 97608 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, you can stay at the ferry terminal overnight costs £5. Pay at the cafe.
regards,
Jan


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for the info Jan

Soundman


----------

